# [Battlefield 1] Multiplayer-Verabredungen, Diskussionen, Bla bla...



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Battlefield 1 - Thread für Bla Bla, Online-Verabredungen und Kram...
*
Wer spielt's? Wer will's nicht allein spielen? Meldet euch einfach. Am besten auch gleich mit ein paar Infos, Origin-ID, welche Klasse ihr gern spielt usw.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

Weil's hier doch einige spielen, wär's vielleicht flauschig, wenn wir mal hin und wieder gemeinsam ein paar Runden online spielen. Ich wär dabei, spiele meist am Wochenende ein paar Runden und unter der Woche abends höchstens mal 1-2 Matches, dann reicht's mir auch. Für die Kommunikation schlag ich Discord vor. Gibt's als kostenlose Software / Webapp und ist meiner Meinung nach komfortabler als TeamSpeak und hat auch kein Interface wie anno 2004. Könnt gern diesem Battlefield-Server auf Discord beitreten. Postet gern eure Origin-ID, wenn ihr möchtet, welche Klassen ihr spielt usw. .

*DennisReisdorf*
Origin-ID: AngryChallenger
Klassen: Scout, Medic
Discord-Server


----------



## Taiwez (30. Oktober 2016)

Zusammen macht es sicherlich mehr Laune, also trage ich mich auch mal dazu ein. 

*Taiwez

*Origin ID: Taiwez
Klassen: Medic (erst mal..)
Bei Bedarf kann es auch auf meinen eigenen TS gehen.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

BF1 mal nebenbei, aber kannst du mir mal was über Discord sagen? Wieso hört man davon nichts. Wo ist der Hacken, wie ist die Sprach Qualität gegenüber TS 3, usw.?
Kannst du eventuell mal einen Blog oder so machen, also das interessiert mich doch sehr. Ganz ehrlich, höre ich gerade zum ersten mal von. Und als Gamer bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige den das interessiert.
Also selbst bei uns in WoW wo TS logischerweise eine ganz große Rolle spielt hab ich davon noch nie gehört.
Wäre echt Supi.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Ok. Bin wahrscheinlich heute abend wieder on. 

Origin-Nick: Lukin1971

Lvl. 5 Spiele derzeit zu 90% Support der auch das macht, was er soll. Spotte auch. Anti-Tank nur unwillig nur wenn kein anderer die Tanks wegknallt. Spielerlevel definitiv kein Pro. Aktuell K/D Ratio 1:2 bis 1:3.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> BF1 mal nebenbei, aber kannst du mir mal was über Discord sagen? Wieso hört man davon nichts. Wo ist der Hacken, wie ist die Sprach Qualität gegenüber TS 3, usw.?
> Kannst du eventuell mal einen Blog oder so machen, also das interessiert mich doch sehr. Ganz ehrlich, höre ich gerade zum ersten mal von. Und als Gamer bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige den das interessiert.
> Also selbst bei uns in WoW wo TS logischerweise eine ganz große Rolle spielt hab ich davon noch nie gehört.
> Wäre echt Supi.



Ich mach's einfach kurz, weil's auch viele Reviews gibt: One year after its launch, Discord is the best VoIP service available | PC Gamer

Sprachqualität ist zumindest bei mir stabiler als bei TeamSpeak. Ist auch für Gamer ausgelegt, mit Freundelisten, (individuellem) Textchat und Funktionen wie "XY spielt gerade..." Interface ist quasi wie das von Slack, falls dir das was sagt. Benutzen wir zum Beispiel auf der Arbeit zur Kommunikation, viele andere Unternehmen auch. Auf jedem zweiten Game-Server (Battlefield, DayZ, CS:GO) sieht man inzwischen auch schon die Einblendung für die offiziellen Discord-Server der Serverbetreiber, Clans etc. Ist also auch verbreitet, auch wenn's natürlich nicht alle kennen, weil TeamSpeak seit Jahr und Tag genutzt wird.


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2016)

Origin ID: golani79

Spiele meist Medic.
Teils auch Scout / Assault - bisher am wenigsten gespielt von mir, wurde Support.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich mach's einfach kurz, weil's auch viele Reviews gibt: One year after its launch, Discord is the best VoIP service available | PC Gamer
> 
> Sprachqualität ist zumindest bei mir stabiler als bei TeamSpeak. Ist auch für Gamer ausgelegt, mit Freundelisten, (individuellem) Textchat und Funktionen wie "XY spielt gerade..." Interface ist quasi wie das von Slack, falls dir das was sagt. Benutzen wir zum Beispiel auf der Arbeit zur Kommunikation, viele andere Unternehmen auch. Auf jedem zweiten Game-Server (Battlefield, DayZ, CS:GO) sieht man inzwischen auch schon die Einblendung für die offiziellen Discord-Server der Serverbetreiber, Clans etc. Ist also auch verbreitet, auch wenn's natürlich nicht alle kennen, weil TeamSpeak seit Jahr und Tag genutzt wird.


Ok, danke dir, ich werde das bei uns mal ansprechen und mal selbst testen. hört sich ja auf den ersten gar nicht so schlecht an.
Kannst du mir was über die Nachteile sagen gegenüber TS3, wird ja wohl auch geben. Oder?


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Zu allererst. Was kostet das wenn man einen Channel haben will ?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zu allererst. Was kostet das wenn man einen Channel haben will ?



Vollkommen kostenlos.



Batze schrieb:


> Kannst du mir was über die Nachteile sagen gegenüber TS3, wird ja wohl auch geben. Oder?



Kann ich dir so nicht sagen, sorry. Dafür nutze ich TS3 nicht oft genug. Probier's einfach aus oder schau nach Erfahrungsberichten. Ich find's einfach praktisch, dass ich Discord mit kostenlosen Servern und ausgezeichneter Sprachqualität per Software und Web-App nutzen kann und weil ich die Vernetzung komfortabler und zeitgemäßer finde. Bei TS3 hatte ich es oft, dass ich vom Channel geflogen bin. Keine Ahnung warum und nach der Ursache zu suchen, war mir immer zu müssig. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Vollkommen kostenlos.


Das ist eben das interessante. Aber wie wir alle wissen, nichts ist Heute kostenlos, wo ist der Hacken.
Also mitten im Spiel...Werbung für neuste nVidia Graka oder so brauch ich net... wenn verstehst.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Ui.. nicht schlecht. Wie finanziert sich denn dann Discord ? Mit Werbung ?


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG, du nimmst mir meine Entscheidenden Fragen vorweg ^^


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2016)

google hilft (wie so oft): 

"Over time, Hammer & Chisel hopes to introduce ways to monetize  Discord. Those options include offering paid customization to players,  who can pay for special “emoji” text chat or other kinds of stickers or  decals."

@topic:
vielleicht lass ich mich auch mal auf dem schlachtfeld blicken.
aber ich bin wirklich sauschlecht, spiele eigentlich nie online-shooter.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ui.. nicht schlecht. Wie finanziert sich denn dann Discord ? Mit Werbung ?



Werbung gibt's keine. Verkauf von gesammelten Daten findet laut Nutzungsbedingungen und Statements seitens Discord auch nicht statt. Es sollen später käufliche Sticker und Themes kommen. Das Unternehmen dahinter wird sich wohl anderweitig finanziert. Müsst ihr selbst recherchieren.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Werbung gibt's keine. Verkauf von gesammelten Daten findet laut Nutzungsbedingungen und Statements seitens Discord auch nicht statt. Es sollen später käufliche Sticker und Themes kommen. Das Unternehmen dahinter wird sich wohl anderweitig finanziert. Müsst ihr selbst recherchieren.


TS2 war auch mal umsonst, das mal nebenbei.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht lass ich mich auch mal auf dem schlachtfeld blicken.
> aber ich bin wirklich sauschlecht, spiele eigentlich nie online-shooter.



Dann lauf ich halt als Medic hinter dir, um deinem jämmerlichen Arsch wieder auf die Beine zu helfen.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @topic:
> vielleicht lass ich mich auch mal auf dem schlachtfeld blicken.
> aber ich bin wirklich sauschlecht, spiele eigentlich nie online-shooter.


Hast dir also BF1 nur gekauft wegen der Kampagne, wenn man das so verstehen darf? 
Wie ist die denn so, denn bin auch nicht so der Online Shooter Fan, die Zeiten sind vorbei und bei so einem Titel interessiert auch mich nur noch die Kampagne.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich fande die Kampagne überraschend gut. Meine Spieldauer dort ist mit 12-15 h aber nicht repräsentativ, weil ich nach allen Feldhandbüchern gesucht habe. Einziger Nachteil in meinen Augen. Einseitige Ausrichtung auf die Seite der Entente und deren Verbündete (wie Italien, die Araber). Kein einziger Blick von Seiten der KuK oder Deutschen oder den Osmanen. Die dienten in der Kampagne nur als Gegner.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hab ja nie Battlefield gezockt, sondern immer CSS und CS GO.
Nun dachte ich mir, Wertungen sind gut, sieht schick aus und die Hardware passt, also warum nicht. Story finde ich sehr geil.

Gestern erstemal Online rein und bam down xD
Gespawnt und bam down, kam gleich einer mit Bajonett angerannt -.-
Da war ich schon leicht angepisst.
Irgendwann überlebte man mal länger, aber im Vergleich zu CSS ist das schon ne andere Liga. Sehr viele Möglichkeiten von wo die Gegner kommen und wenn man alles auf Ultra hat können sich die Gegner im Gras verstecken und man sieht sie nicht :/
Einfach mal rein rennen wie bei CS klappt da nicht. Muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Aber als Medic hab ich bisher nur versagt, immer wenn ich wen wiederbeleben wollte, kam einer von  hinten.

Viele haben auch scheinbar noch nicht die "Missionen/Aufgaben" verstanden. Wenn die Gegner der Reihe nach Ziele zerstören sollen und da ne Zeit runter läuft, kann man doch nicht einfach an der Base rumgammeln und warten bis wer kommt -.- 
Viele laufen einfach nur rum und wollen umnieten, aber checken die Aufgaben nicht. Schätze mal sind viele Neulinge bei, die andere Shooter spielen.

Werde heute auch am Start sein, werde euch mal adden.

Derzeitige ID: LittleCuteBoy
Schon schwer genug nen Nick zu finden wenn man neu ist bei Origin, alles belegt


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Welchen Spielmodus hast du denn ausprobiert?
Bei Conquest gibts schon gutes Chaos - fürn Anfang würde ich Rush bzw. Operations empfehlen, weil da der Feind eigentlich immer von einer Front angreift und nicht von allen Seiten kommen kann (leichte Flankenangriffe im aktiven Sektor mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Hypertrax99 (31. Oktober 2016)

Erst das mit den Tauben, dann glaube Rush...wo man halt erst 2 Ziele zerstören/verteidigen muss, dann wieder 2 usw bis man glaube 8 oder 10 zerstört hat.
Wenn die Leute gut markieren Spiele ich gerne mal Supporter mit Mörser 
Aber die meisten markieren die Gegner nicht. Ich weißgarnicht ob man das auf die gleiche Taste wie fürs schießen legen kann. Müsste ich mal testen.

Gibts eigentlich Friendly Fire?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Erst das mit den Tauben, dann glaube Rush...wo man halt erst 2 Ziele zerstören/verteidigen muss, dann wieder 2 usw bis man glaube 8 oder 10 zerstört hat.
> Wenn die Leute gut markieren Spiele ich gerne mal Supporter mit Mörser
> Aber die meisten markieren die Gegner nicht. Ich weißgarnicht ob man das auf die gleiche Taste wie fürs schießen legen kann. Müsste ich mal testen.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich Friendly Fire?



Tu dir einen Gefallen und spiel kein Rush, der Spielmodus ist Mist, vor allem in Battlefield 1. Verdammt unausbalanciert. Außerdem ist das ein typischer Assault-Spielmodus, in dem jeder mit einer Model 10-Shotgun rumrennt und fraggt, dass nicht mal der Arzt kommt, weil's einfach ein Clusterfuck von einem Spielmodus ist. Spiel Conquest, so wie jeder anständige Battlefield-Spieler.


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Tu dir einen Gefallen und spiel kein Rush, der Spielmodus ist Mist, vor allem in Battlefield 1. Verdammt unausbalanciert. Außerdem ist das ein typischer Assault-Spielmodus, in dem jeder mit einer Model 10-Shotgun rumrennt und fraggt, dass nicht mal der Arzt kommt, weil's einfach ein Clusterfuck von einem Spielmodus ist. Spiel Conquest, so wie jeder anständige Battlefield-Spieler.



Na ja .. glaub, dann werden wir wohl eher nicht zusammenspielen ^^
Bevorzuge Rush gegenüber Conquest, da dies eben heilloses Chaos ist. 

Unausbalanciert? Finde ich nicht - habe schon alle Maps auf beiden Seiten locker gewinnen können.
Hängt halt viel vom Team ab. Ab und zu hat man ein gutes und ab und zu halt nicht so gute Teams - wenn alle nur am Snipern sind und keiner Support und Medic spielt, brauchts einen nicht zu wundern, wenn man verliert.
Da kann aber der Spielmodus nichts dafür.

Und die Anzahl der Shotguns dürfte jetzt auch nicht wirklich abhängig vom Spielmodus sein - wenns in Häuserkampf geht, ist die halt nicht schlecht. 
Denke nicht, dass viele Leute auf offenem Feld mit Shotguns rumrennen - zumindest sind mir bisher eher wenige Shotguns untergekommen und ich habe bisher nur Rush / Operations gespielt und sonst nichts (von Conquest hatte ich während der Beta schon die Schnauze voll).


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja .. glaub, dann werden wir wohl eher nicht zusammenspielen ^^
> Bevorzuge Rush gegenüber Conquest, da dies eben heilloses Chaos ist.



Schade, aber wegen Rush habe ich damals schon Bad Company 1 weggelegt, bevor Conquest erst per Patch nachgeliefert wurde. Ich kann's nicht sehen. Die Runden, die ich bislang in BF1 gespielt habe, waren immer unausgeglichen. In Conquest gingen meine Runden bislang meist mit einer Differenz von weniger als 100 Punkten (von 1000) aus, in Rush war immer die eine oder andere Seite fast unbesiegbar. Ist mir im Gameplay einfach zu viel CoD, zu wenig Battlefield. 



golani79 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass viele Leute auf offenem Feld mit Shotguns rumrennen - zumindest sind mir bisher eher wenige Shotguns untergekommen und ich habe bisher nur Rush / Operations gespielt und sonst nichts (von Conquest hatte ich während der Beta schon die Schnauze voll).



Die Model 10 bekommt man sehr häufig zu sehen. Die hat aktuell nämlich kaum einen Schadensverlust auf die Distanz, damit lässt sich dann auch auf die Entfernung gut treffen und teilweise aus Entfernung von 5-10 Metern One-Hitten. Im Nahkampf muss man nicht ansatzweise zielen, die Streuung und enorme Stärke erledigen das schon. Musst mal drauf achten, aber ich hoffe, die wird ein wenig abgeschwächt, bzw. bekommt einen sinnvollen Schadensverlust.


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt - Shotguns sehe ich eigentlich eher selten und vom Gameplay her finde ich jetzt nicht, dass Rush ähnlich CoD ist (außer, es gab bei einen der letzten CoD Teile einen ähnlichen Modus).
In S&D gab es ja immer nur die Aufgabe, entweder A oder B zu zerstören - in Rush müssen mehrere Sektoren zu jeweils mehreren Zielen eingenommen werden.

Da sehe ich eigentlich bei Conquest mehr Gemeinsamheiten mit CoD (Domination z.B.)

Aber eh interessant, wie jeder unterschiedliche Erfahrungen macht im selben Spiel.


----------



## Taiwez (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde heute wohl ein paar Runden spielen, wenn Interesse besteht, könnt ihr euch einfach ins Squad einladen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Oktober 2016)

Bin gerade noch beschäftigt, falls ich heute nicht mehr zum Zocken komme, dann aber morgen den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. November 2016)

Nichtsnutzige Squad Leader können bald aus dem Weg geräumt werden. 

Say Goodbye to Lame Squad Leaders in Battlefield 1


----------



## hendrix4711 (1. November 2016)

bei mir wechseln die wochenmedallien irwie nicht ? hat jemand das selbe problem ?


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nichtsnutzige Squad Leader können bald aus dem Weg geräumt werden.
> 
> Say Goodbye to Lame Squad Leaders in Battlefield 1



Die sollen einfach wieder adminbare Server zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## stawacz (2. November 2016)

ich finde die sollten noch einführen,das es auf bestimmten maps wie suez oder die waldmap möglich ist nur mit 32 sielern zu spielen.gerade auf suez sind 64 spieler incl tank und behemot einfach viel zu viel.

wer bock hat kann mich gerne adden _StawacZ09_

https://battlefieldtracker.com/bf1/profile/pc/_StAwAcZ09_




hendrix4711 schrieb:


> bei mir wechseln die wochenmedallien irwie nicht ? hat jemand das selbe problem ?



jap geht mir und meinen leuten auch so




hab jetzt gerade noch mal ne runde gespielt und finde,das battlefield unbedingt ein rängesystem wie csgo oder league of legends braucht.was man teilweise an unfähigkeit im spiel sieht is unglaublich.ich treff ja selber keinen möbelwagen,aber trotzdem sollte am ende der sieg stehen.das heißt man sollte auch ab und zu mal so ne verdammte fahne holen.da stehen gerade ungelogen 15 spieler auf der waldmap bei C und besnipern sich die ganze runde ...alle am ende irgendwelche stats wie 10-5 oder 12-3....wie ich solche spieler hasse.nur um selber ne vor den freunden zeigbare KD zu haben scheißen die aufs ganze spiel bzw den sieg.sowas würde bei league of legends in bronze 5 spielen.

ich seh es am ende schon kommen,das es genau die art zu spielen sein wird die mir früher oder später die lust daran vergehen lässt.hab auch ehrlich gesagt noch kein BF erlebt welches ich so ungern alleine gespielt habe..ich glaube ich hatte in 20-30 runden die ich alleine gespielt habe zwei mal einen squadleader der was markiert hat.richtig spaß macht das blos wenn meine leute abends da sind,,die auch mal hintere fahnen attackieren wenn alle weg sind und nich nur irgendwo rumcampen


----------



## Hypertrax99 (2. November 2016)

Jop, selten wird was markiert. Wenns mal einer macht und alle folgen machts Bock ^^
Manchmal hab ich aber auch das Gefühl, das manche entweder sehr gute Augen haben oder die Gegner bei denen markiert sind. Manche schießen durch den halben Dschungel und treffen, und ich hab die noch nichtmal gesehen. Oder ist mit minimaler Grafik die Hälfte vom Spiel entfernt? 

Finde auch schade, dass zu wenige Spieler Gegner markieren. Spiele derzeit als Support und mit Mörser machts schon fun, aber dazu müsste mal wer die Fahrzeuge/Spieler markieren. Da kann man schön die Snipers und Fahrzeuge wegnatzen ^^


----------



## stawacz (6. November 2016)

ich würde gerne mal eine diskusion starten da ich mit bf in den letzten tagen teilweise recht negative erfahrungen gemacht habe.nicht wegen dem spiel selber sondern eher wegen der community,weshalb ich so langsam schon die lust am spiel verliere.

mir is ja bewusst das gerade der neue teil sehr beliebt is und auch von vielen serienfremden spielern gespielt wird,aber was zum teufel kann man an einem capture the flag mode nich verstehen?

wir haben gestern fünf mal den server gewechselt weil es die jeweiligen teams absolut nicht für nötig gehalten haben auf die fahnen zu gehen.das interessiert scheinbar niemanden mehr,,da wird sich ein punkt wie zb C(ballsaal) ausgesucht,,wo dann die ganze runde verhaart  und sich gegenseitig besnipert wird.was soll das?alle fahnen sind weg,und dennoch wird verbissen mit 20 man um diese eine fahne gekämpft.auch auf ansagen,wo man denn am besten angreifen sollte,reagiert kein mensch,,da is das problem das 90% aller squadleader keine anweisungen geben noch das kleinste übel.so macht mir das spiel persönlich keinen spaß mehr,,,was bringen mir 30 kills pro runde wenn das team gar nich vor hat zu gewinnen?für mich steht der sieg im vordergrund,ich mach auch 20-40 kills pro runde,,dafür hol ich aber auch 10-15 flaggen.

gestern wieder,,ich spawne bei einem squad welches bei einer fahne liegt die nich uns gehört,,super dacht ich mir,,aber was machen die?liegen da blos rum und warten auf jeden der vom gegnerteam dort spawnt um die abzuknallen,,,da fas ich mir echt an den kopf,,was is mit den leuten los?

es kommt mir so vor,als würde die community von jahr zu jahr verkommener.unfähig will ich nich sagen,denn die spielen ja mit voller absicht so


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. November 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal eine diskusion starten da ich mit bf in den letzten tagen teilweise recht negative erfahrungen gemacht habe.nicht wegen dem spiel selber sondern eher wegen der community,weshalb ich so langsam schon die lust am spiel verliere.



Willkommen in der modernen Welt des Online-Gamings. 

Auf Public-Servern musst du dich einfach darauf einstellen, dass du es mit einer Horde Trottel zu tun hast, die nur ihre K/D interessiert. Das war schon in den vorherigen Battlefields so, das ist ganz besonders in Call of Duty und auch jedem anderen Online-Spiel so, das relativ zugänglich und einfach zu spielen ist. Einfache Spiele für "einfache" Menschen, die sich nach Feierabend nur abreagieren wollen. Solche Spiele bieten wenig Anreiz, als Team zu spielen und sich auf den Sieg zu fokussieren. Die ganzen Systeme belohnen Spieler zu sehr mit Punkten für Kills, belohnen es, wenn man die meisten Abschüsse im Team hat und wecken wahrscheinlich einfach den Drang, der geilste sein zu wollen. In der Teabagging-Ära des Online-Gamings, in denen Reflexe mehr zählen als taktisches Verständnis, gerät alles andere einfach schnell in den Hintergrund. Wer mit einer Model-10-Shotgun im Nahkampf alles dem Erdboden gleichmachen kann und einen virtuellen Blutrausch gerät, während tausende Punkte auf ihn niederprasseln, den interessiert halt erstmal nix anderes. Ist zum Teil also auch Schuld vom Spiel und den Gameplay-Schwerpunkten.

Es gibt aber auch Spiele, bei denen ist das nicht so. Siehe Squad oder Arma 3, die mehr in Richtung Simulation gehen. Da ist schon die Einstiegshürde etwas höher angelegt und es werden weniger Individuen durch schmucke Punkteinblendungen und Medaillen im Überflüss belohnt als eben Team-Play mit dem anschließenden "Sieg!"-Bildschirm. Bei den Spielen kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ein Großteil der Leute ein Headset trägt und dich zusammenscheißt, wenn du dich mit einem Scharfschützengewehr am Ende der Map verkriechst und dann mit einer K/D von 2:15 das Spiel beendest, weil es eben nicht Battlefield oder Call of Duty ist und man Snipern erstmal üben muss.

Im Falle von Battlefield solltest du statt Conquest/Rush mal die Operations ausprobieren. Da stehen die Schlachten über mehrere Schauplätze eher im Vordergrund als das Flaggen einnehmen in Conquest. Und wer kacke spielt: Immer schön im Squad-/Team-Chat nerven, Befehle im Dauerfeuer anfordern und zuspammen, sie sollen mal richtig spielen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, entweder resignieren und auch das eigene Ding machen und versuchen, die Runde noch für das Team zu entscheiden oder halt einfach was anderes spielen... 

P.S.: Mit dem nächsten Patch können nutzlose Squad-Leader abgewählt werden und ein anderer tritt an seine Stelle. Mal schauen, wie sich das auswirkt. Allgemein muss ich aber sagen, dass meine Erfahrungen bislang nicht SO negativ waren. Zum Einen, weil ich weiß, dass ich nichts anderes von so einem Spiel mit seinen Spielern erwarten kann und zum Anderen, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Balance im Großen und Ganzen durchaus stimmt. Die meisten Runden Conquest, die ich spiele, enden mit einer knappen Differenz von weniger als 100 Punkten. Ob das daran liegt, dass beide Teams in gleichem Maße unfähig sind, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## stawacz (6. November 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Willkommen in der modernen Welt des Online-Gamings.
> 
> Auf Public-Servern musst du dich einfach darauf einstellen, dass du es mit einer Horde Trottel zu tun hast, die nur ihre K/D interessiert. Das war schon in den vorherigen Battlefields so, das ist ganz besonders in Call of Duty und auch jedem anderen Online-Spiel so, das relativ zugänglich und einfach zu spielen ist. Einfache Spiele für "einfache" Menschen, die sich nach Feierabend nur abreagieren wollen. Solche Spiele bieten wenig Anreiz, als Team zu spielen und sich auf den Sieg zu fokussieren. Die ganzen Systeme belohnen Spieler zu sehr mit Punkten für Kills, belohnen es, wenn man die meisten Abschüsse im Team hat und wecken wahrscheinlich einfach den Drang, der geilste sein zu wollen. In der Teabagging-Ära des Online-Gamings, in denen Reflexe mehr zählen als taktisches Verständnis, gerät alles andere einfach schnell in den Hintergrund. Wer mit einer Model-10-Shotgun im Nahkampf alles dem Erdboden gleichmachen kann und einen virtuellen Blutrausch gerät, während tausende Punkte auf ihn niederprasseln, den interessiert halt erstmal nix anderes. Ist zum Teil also auch Schuld vom Spiel und den Gameplay-Schwerpunkten.
> 
> ...



zum spiel selbst hab ich nichts negatives zu sagen,im gegenteil.hab jetzt schon doppelt so viel spielzeit wie in bf4 ^^ aber hab auch lange keine shooter mehr angefasst weil es damals eben schon recht ähnlich war.ich versteh auch nich warum dice dem nich selber einen riegel vorschiebt in dem man zb die sniper auf 5 pro team begrenzt um dem ganzen gecampe entgegen zu wirken.und punktemäßig is es ja schon so das man fürs flaggen holen das zehnfache wie für einen kill bekommt,interessiert aber leider keinen 

mich würds ja auch nich stören wenn einer im beastmode 40 kills macht und keine fahnen holt.mich regen viel mehr die auf die am ende mit lumpigen 8-0 oder 10-2 da stehen und sich dann derbe toll fühlen.die machen 150 pkt die min und bringen dem team gar nichts.schlimm is das sich jeder über seine kd definiert,daher is denen dann egal ob die fahne 5 meter weiter leicht zu holen wäre.die camperposi um die neugespawnten abzuräumen darf nich verlassen werden -.-.

ich habs schon mal geschrieben,,ich wäre wirklich für eine überarbeitung des rangsystems.in csgo oder LOL hat man in den unteren bronze ligen auch so möchtegernrambos,die dann aber so bald es gegen silber oder goldspieler geht keine sonne mehr sehen.da muss beim matchmaking nich mal die kd mit einfließen,,viel eher so sachen wie eroberte flaggen points per min und so.das würde wesentlich spannendere spiele bringen und das spiel mmn wieder in die taktische richtung lenken.wenn die spieler merken hey meine 30 kills pro spiel bringen mir gar nix,so komm ich nie aus bronze5 raus,dann ändern die ganz schnell ihr spielverhalten



ps:ich spiele halt nur conquest,,und hab auch oft runden dabei wo wir mit 1000/250-300 untergehen,,das is dann nich mehr lustig,wenn das halbe team in der eigenen base campt und snipert.da versucht keiner mal mit nem pferd über die flanken zu gehen oder oder oder


----------



## Hypertrax99 (6. November 2016)

Kenne auch solche Phasen 
Mal läufts gut und jeder macht das richtige und mal geht absolut garnix.

Ich habe ja kein Problem damit zu verlieren, wenn das Team gescheit spielt und es knapp ist. Aber wenn man mit 400 Rückstand oder so verliert und es keinem Interessiert, macht es kein Spass. Viele nutzen auch ihre Fähigkeiten nicht, bzw sind halt wirklich nur auf Kills aus. Wenn 3 Sanis über mich laufen ohne mal nen Verband zu droppen oder mich wiederzubeleben, dann läuft da was falsch. 

Wenn die Map 5 Fahnen hat, das eigene Team nur 2 und sich 70% aller Spieler bei der 3ten kloppen und abschlachten, da renne ich doch nicht auch noch da hin, rumlaufen und die anderen Fahnen holen, aber nein, manche laufen immer wieder hin weil da Kills zu holen sind. Das kann man machen wenn man vorne liegt und die Mehrheit der Flaggen hat, aber nicht bei Rückstand vergebens ins Unheil zu laufen. Bei dem Spiel reg ich mich mehr auf als bei Counterstrike, zum Glück hab ich von natur aus niedrigen Blutdruck 

Die Flugzeuge fliegen sich auch irgendwie beschissen finde ich. Komme damit nicht klar. Bin WarThunder gewohnt :/


----------



## stawacz (6. November 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Kenne auch solche Phasen
> Mal läufts gut und jeder macht das richtige und mal geht absolut garnix.
> 
> Ich habe ja kein Problem damit zu verlieren, wenn das Team gescheit spielt und es knapp ist. Aber wenn man mit 400 Rückstand oder so verliert und es keinem Interessiert, macht es kein Spass. Viele nutzen auch ihre Fähigkeiten nicht, bzw sind halt wirklich nur auf Kills aus. Wenn 3 Sanis über mich laufen ohne mal nen Verband zu droppen oder mich wiederzubeleben, dann läuft da was falsch.
> ...



kann ich nur zustimmen,,bis auf das mit den flugzeugen.ich spiel selber super viel den bomber.hab glaub ich schon um die 400k pkt als pilot.hab mir das aber auch alles so eingestellt wie ich das brauche.sensibilität hoch usw zu mal die bomber genau für solche situationen super sind,,wenn sich alle auf einem pkt kloppen einfach ein mal abladen und freuen  genau so,man super sniperhorden mit dem ding ausschalten,,,wenn du zwei drei mal den berghang leer machst,habend ie schon kaum noch lust da rauf zu laufen


----------



## Hypertrax99 (6. November 2016)

Bin vorhin beim Bomber mitgeflogen der die Sensibilität scheinbar auch erhöht hatte. Unmöglich da mit MG was zu treffen bei dem rumgeeiere


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. November 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> wir haben gestern fünf mal den server gewechselt weil es die jeweiligen teams absolut nicht für nötig gehalten haben auf die fahnen zu gehen.das interessiert scheinbar niemanden mehr,,da wird sich ein punkt wie zb C(ballsaal) ausgesucht,,wo dann die ganze runde verhaart  und sich gegenseitig besnipert wird.was soll das?alle fahnen sind weg,und dennoch wird verbissen mit 20 man um diese eine fahne gekämpft.auch auf ansagen,wo man denn am besten angreifen sollte,reagiert kein mensch,,da is das problem das 90% aller squadleader keine anweisungen geben noch das kleinste übel.so macht mir das spiel persönlich keinen spaß mehr,,,was bringen mir 30 kills pro runde wenn das team gar nich vor hat zu gewinnen?für mich steht der sieg im vordergrund,ich mach auch 20-40 kills pro runde,,dafür hol ich aber auch 10-15 flaggen.



Ist auch ein Nebeneffekt von schlechtem Conquest Kartendesign, dass seit BF3 Einzug gehalten hat. Da hat das ganze mit diesen katastrophalen Karten der Marke Seine Crossing, Bazaar, Metro und Damavand angefangen. Ich werde nicht verstehen, warum man Karten baut in denen alle Flaggenpunkte in einer Reihe liegen, bei denen sich dann solche hirntoten Cluster einstellen. Bei BF4 hatten sie das mit Ausnahme von Locker, Metro, Zavod und Lancang Damm auch geschafft/vermieden solche Karten zu bauen. Dein Beispiel von Ballroom Blitz könnte echt noch 2 Flaggenpunkte vertragen: Eine am Haupttor vom Snipercare´ und einen am Eingang zum Schlossvorgarten, die dann alle auf einer Norde-Südlinie mit C liegen würden. Bei Suez packen sie ja jetzt auch noch 2 Flaggen für Conquest dazu.

Die für mich schlimmste Karte ist Argonne. Flaggenpunkte auf einer Linie und dann noch dazu das 3-lane System damit die hirntoten Spieler ja nicht überfordert sind und sich überlegen müssen, wie sie durch die Pampa laufen. Ich denke mal man kann davon ausgehen, dass die meisten Balanceentscheidungen für später, wieder aufgrund solcher Karten getroffen werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. November 2016)

Für die Suez-Map wurde ja schon eine Überarbeitung angekündigt. Statt drei wird es künftig fünf Flaggen geben, um das Chaos etwas zu entzerren. Find ich gut.


----------



## stawacz (7. November 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Für die Suez-Map wurde ja schon eine Überarbeitung angekündigt. Statt drei wird es künftig fünf Flaggen geben, um das Chaos etwas zu entzerren. Find ich gut.


   ich find die karte mit 64 spielern,tank UND dem zug trotzdem viel zu klein.und auch auf der map fällt doch dauernt auf,das sie im grunde nich mehr punkte brauchen da sich eh wieder alle in der mitte treffen um sich zu beballern.das sind für mich auch keine battlefield maps.die sind wohl wie metro eher an die COD-zielgruppe gerichtet.für die map wären zb 32 spieler wesentlich besser,da man auch mal durchbrechen kann.ansonsten mach ich mir auf den beiden maps,,(argonnen&suez) immer das kaputt was ich mir schwerlichst auf den andren maps erspielt habe.was mich zum nächsten punkt bringt,die kartenrotation.ganz furchtbar...gibt es nur server wo alle maps laufen?was is wenn ich zwei drei mal die selbe karte spielen möchte,muss ich dann dauernt den server wechseln?


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. November 2016)

Ich habe mein Serverfilter so eingestellt, dass der mir nur Suez-Server sucht. Wenn man dann auf denen einsteigt, sind die in der Regel zur Hälfte rum oder ich habe Glück und es wird grad Monte Grappa geladen. Da habe ich dann mit Monte Grappa, Amiens, Faw Fortress, Ballroom Blitz und Empires Edge angenehmer spielbare Karten. Man sieht nur leider St. Quentin selten.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. November 2016)

Das viele Gruppelleiter keine Anweisung geben, liegt aber auch daran, dass man es eventuell garnicht weiß. Ich habe z.B. nie Battlefield gespielt, Battlefield 1 war jetzt der erste Teil davon. In der Story wird nix davon erwähnt. Nun geht man vermutlich nach der Story oder gleich auf Anhieb in den Multiplayer, ist irgendwann zwangsweise der Gruppenleiter und man ist sich nicht bewusst, dass man Befehle erteilen kann. Woher soll man das auch wissen? Es kommt ja auch kein Hinweis, wie "Sie sind nun Gruppenführer und können mit der Taste X Befehle erteilen."

Hab es auch erst erfahren, als sich mein Team beschwert hat xD
Also als Neueinsteiger ist das erstmal unbekanntes Gebiet. Ich weiß ja nicht ob es in BF4 sowas schon gab.

Die wenigsten markieren auch Gegner, ist das selbe. Man muss ja nun nicht alles markieren, aber die Fahrzeuge wären schon nicht schlecht. Ich hätte es auch viel besser gefunden, wenn Gegner auf die man schießt automatisch markiert werden würden. Immer nebenbei wenn man unter Beschuss ist ne scheiß Taste drücken?? Da bin ich froh wenn ich das überlebe.
Hab auch schon probiert diese Taste auf die Linke Maustaste zu legen und Quasi beim schießen automatisch zu markieren, hat aber leider einen Haken. Er hebt erstmal den Finger und zeigt drauf bevor er schießt. Gerade bei Feuerstößen sehr uncool...besonders wenn ein Gegner plötzlich vor einem steht und du erstmal mit dem Finger drauf zeigst xD


----------



## Hypertrax99 (12. November 2016)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das low Settings im Multiplayer mal wieder besser sind. Was manche so durch Nebel und Rauch schießen ist lächerlich. Ich seh nix weil alles trüb ist und spiele auf Ultra und andere schießen durch als sehen die alles -.-
Genauso wie manche um die Ecke kommen und mit ne doofen Pistole one Shots machen und ich mit MGnoch nichtmal eine Kugel rausbringe.


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2016)

super sache,,hieß es nich die server wären für 1-2 std weg?ich komm seit  heute vormittag nich mal mehr richtig ins spiel,,,weder kann er sich  richtig verbinden noch findet er wenn er sich dann mal verbunden hat  irgendwelche server...klasse


----------



## Hypertrax99 (15. November 2016)

Also ich hab eben gespielt und es ging, abgesehen von DX12. Sobald ich DX12 an habe, kackt das Spiel ab, bevor ich überhaupt das Hauptmenü sehe, War vorher nicht so.


----------



## stawacz (20. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJBW21YnU4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (22. November 2016)

Hardcoreserver sind rotz, Friendly fire ist fürn Arsch. Manche laufen um die Ecke und rotzen auf alles was um die Ecke läuft. Macht so kein Spass. Und dann noch diese nervigen Beenden Bugs in nach dem Rundenende. Es kann ja nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein nen Exit-Button zu programmieren. -.-
Keine Lust jedes mal zu warten bis der die nächste Runde läd. Schonwieder kein Bock mehr auf das game. Noobs und unfähige Programmierer verderben mir dauernd die Laune bei dem Game. :/

Die Battlepacks sind im Prinzip auch sinnlos. Skins selber sieht man nicht, und bei anderen nimmt man die auch nicht wahr, weil da eh keiner so genau hinschaut. XP-Boost ist auch nutzlos, weil ein besserer Rang auch keine Vorteile hat, also irgendwas läuft da verkehrt. Wer sich natürlich gleich jede Waffe freischaltet wirds brauchen.

Kann man die Serversettings sehen, nachdem man dem Server gejoint ist? Wenn ja wo? Esc bringt nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Es kann ja nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein nen Exit-Button zu programmieren. -.-
> Keine Lust jedes mal zu warten bis der die nächste Runde läd.



Der wurde doch mit dem großen Patch eingeführt. Bei mir funktioniert er auch einwandfrei.


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. November 2016)

ALT + F4 und dann Spiel neustarten ist doch in beiden Situationen schneller, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (23. November 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Der wurde doch mit dem großen Patch eingeführt. Bei mir funktioniert er auch einwandfrei.


War das ernst oder Sarkasmus? ^^
Nach dem Ende der Runde wo Battlepackabwurf usw ist, dort auf Beenden drücken und das Spiel hängt bei mir im Ladebildschirm fest. Wenn man aber wartet bis Runde anfängt und dann beendet geht es. Das Spiel ist jetzt nen Monat draußen und es wurde noch nicht gefixt, stattdessen kommt ein Herbstpatch der alles schlimmer macht. Die sind besser als Ubisoft mit Division 


Als Hinweis an die Redaktion, ihr könnt mal nen Guide zu den Medaillen machen.
Wo man am besten was macht, damit man die Möglichst schnell bekommt. Bei manchen vergeht mir die Lust ^^

Beispiel: Deathmatch Medaille
Die ersten 2 Aufgaben sind jetzt kein Problem, die 3. mit 20 Kills in einer Runde stellt manche vor ein Problem, lässt sich aber relativ leicht lösen, in dem man einfach auf einen Server geht wo um die 10 Leute drauf sind (_min. 10 Leute nötig, damit Map beginnt_). Da die Map beendet wird sobald ein Team 100 Kills hat, ist es logischer Weise leichter einen Server zu wählen wo wenig Leute spielen, damit die gesamten Kills z.B. nur auf 5 Leute verteilt sind statt auf 12. Somit hat man eine sehr gute Chance über die 20 Kills zu kommen.

Generell finde ich es einfacher die Waffen-Medaillen auf leeren Servern zu erspielen, weil man da länger lebt und nicht dauernd wer von Seite oder hinten kommt ;D


----------



## stawacz (24. November 2016)

bei mir geht das beenden auch nich,,bleibt die ganze zeit der schwarze ladebildschirm.


und zu den skins,,,die sieht man doch.musst dir mal einen auffälligen drauf packen,,irgendwas silbernes oder goldenes.sieht man auf jedenfall.viele sehen halt so unauffällig aus,das der skin kaum auffällt





> Generell finde ich es einfacher die Waffen-Medaillen auf leeren Servern  zu erspielen, weil man da länger lebt und nicht dauernd wer von Seite  oder hinten kommt ;D



ich glaub so is das nich gedacht^^  wo bleibt die herrausvordrung?wenn ich jede medailie geschenkt bekommen würde,bräucht ich die auch gar nich machen^^


----------



## Hypertrax99 (24. November 2016)

Mache die eh selten, weil es eh nix bringt diese zu haben. Erfahrung der Medaillen bringt einem ja nicht wirklich weiter.

Was haltet ihr von den Hardcore-Servern?
Ich habs einmal probiert und musste feststellen, never again 
Ansich find ich es cool, aber es stört mich, dass man die eigenen Leute nicht wirklich erkennt, ausser an der Kleidung. Dauernd wird man vom Team angegriffen, weil die nicht hinschauen. Manche rennen um die Ecke und feuern direkt drauf. Bin 3 mal vom Team gekillt worden und mehrmals halb gesprengt. Also schön ist was anderes. Da die anderen keine Rücksicht nehmen und es auch keine Vorteile hat, wenn man Hardcore spielt, fällt es für mich erstmal aus.


----------



## Taiwez (24. November 2016)

Battlefield geht mir im Moment gewaltig auf den Zeiger, es braucht gefühlt min. 5 Minuten, bis im Hauptmenü erst einmal alles geladen ist und wenn ein Spiel aufhört kann ich zu den Göttern beten, dass ich nicht wieder in nem schwarzen Bildschirm hängen bleibe... zum Kotzen, ehrlich. 

Habt ihr auch solche Probleme beim Spiel?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (25. November 2016)

Bei mir buggt eigentlich nur der Beenden-Button, wenn ich nach Mapende da drauf drücke, es flackert abundzu der Chat seit dem Herbstupdate und dx12 geht auch nicht mehr seit dem Update. Ansonsten läuft alles. Keine Abstürze oder ähnliches. Um es grob zu sagen, vor dem Update hatte ich keine Probleme


----------



## stawacz (28. November 2016)

sagt mal gibt es bei euch von woche zu woche auch immer die selben medailienseiten?bin jetzt keiner der die extra macht und nehm eigentlich nur die mit die meinem spielstil entsprechen aber irgendwie scheint es nur zwei oder drei seiten mit jeweils 5 medailien zu geben....


----------



## Hypertrax99 (28. November 2016)

Bei mir gehen die Medaillen ja erst seit dem Herbstupdate, deswegen kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen. Jetzt sind welche bei die letzte Woche auch waren, aber auch andere sind bei. Hat jeder die selben Aufgaben?


----------



## stawacz (28. November 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen die Medaillen ja erst seit dem Herbstupdate, deswegen kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen. Jetzt sind welche bei die letzte Woche auch waren, aber auch andere sind bei. Hat jeder die selben Aufgaben?



ja ich hab von jeder seite immer mal eine gemacht und insgesamt sinds ja nur drei seiten a fünf medailien..sind bisher immer die selben.vieleicht is es ja noch verbuggt


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (30. November 2016)

Wie cool
So eine Gruppe hab ich gesucht. Wenn ich daheim bin, poste ich auch mal meine Origin-ID und adde ein paar von euch . Vielleicht kriegt man dann mal ein ordentliches Squad zusammen, das auf Teamplay achtet!


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (4. Dezember 2016)

Gut, also ich bin unter PhotinusP zu finden.
Meist Medic
semi gut
aber bemüht


----------



## Hypertrax99 (19. Januar 2017)

Jetzt hab ich nen Monat nicht gespielt weil mich manche Bugs nerven und was haben die bisher gemacht? Nix...
Die sind zu blöde innerhalb von 3 Monaten Bugs zu fixen, das Game regt mich nur noch auf.


----------

